# Issues with shirt color showing through transfer



## Laurieb (Oct 25, 2012)

I bought some stock transfers from Transfer Express and I'm having issues when I press them with the shirt color is showing through. I'm pressing it to a Gildan 50/50 9oz sweatshirt on a DK20S. I have done a gauntlet of testing, time, temp and pressure. No matter what I do it is not perfect, they recommend 375 and medium pressure. It is best at low temp(320) and light pressure(1 bar), but probably will fall off after the first wash.

They say its my process because they pressed on there and it is fine. I asked them to send me some more transfers from another batch and they sent me some from the same batch so now I have double what I need and I paid for them and they are basically telling me its me. They wanted me to do more testing with them on the phone but I was basically done with them. I think it is too much heat more so then pressure but looking for some opinions as to what it is. This is the first time I have bought anything from them and probably the last. I usually use Dowling Graphics or F&M Expressions. I had a similar issue once from F&M and they were awesome to deal with. They started just as TE they pressed one from the same batch and said it had pressed fine and had me send them back for testing. They determined it was something in their process and sent me new ones that were perfect.

Any thoughts on what is causing it to do this?

Question, how low can I safely go on temp? and pressure?

Does any one know where I can get a small 2"x3" American Flag transfer? I've googled it and TE was the only place I found.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Printworksqld (Nov 9, 2010)

320 deg for 10 secs is usually the correct temperature & time to press Plastisol transfers. Too much pressure can cause the transfer to sink into the fabric too much. The adhesive used can also affect the result, it the back is like a rough sandpaper, they've used powdered adhesive which has a much wider latitude than printable adhesive, printable adhesive will be smooth on the back and more important to use the correct temperature. I'd do some was tests.


----------



## srferroni (Feb 8, 2009)

When is the last time you calibrated or checked the temperature of you heat press platen.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Printworksqld said:


> 320 deg for 10 secs is usually the correct temperature & time to press Plastisol transfers.


Bernie......Actual temperature required will depend on who made the transfers....Some press as low as 300 degrees others as high as 390 degrees.....


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

F&M Expressions has 3x2 flags....


----------



## Laurieb (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I have check the press temp and it is accurate. I also have a DR hat press that I ran the same test on, I started at their recommended temp of 375 degrees and I cut the flag in 4 and I pressed 2 at medium pressure 1 at 5 seconds and 1 at 3 seconds, the other 2 at light pressure one at 5 seconds and one at 3 seconds. Then I did the same thing at 360 degrees, I continued dropping the temp 10 degrees at a time and pressing 4 samples all the way down to 320. Like I said 320 light pressure looks the best but still not perfect. I washed the test shirt last night twice and dried it as hot as my dryer will go and all the flags are still adhering fine.

I totally missed the flags at F&M, UGH! I love their transfers. Gonna call them now.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Have you tried the flag on a t-shirt? I believe the thick material + loose weave is working against you.


----------

